# I probably have breast cancer



## Locky (Apr 16, 2003)

After a mammogram and an ultrasound, it seems I have two calcifications in my left breast, and a different type of cyst in my right breast. To say the least I am devistated. Breast cancer is very common in my family. I am mid fifties. I now have to go for a mammoscope at which time they do a biopsy. Has anyone had this done and what can I expect of the procedure.


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Linda. I "know" this is easier for me to say but try not to worry until all results are in. I can't do this but maybe you can. I am in my 30's with a family history of breast cancer and underwent surgery for a suspicious lump. IK worked myself up with the what ifs and it turned out fine. Try to keep busy to keep your mind off of this. God bless and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Locky (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks Soft. In my message I should have put mammotone, not mammoscope. Yes it is easier to say than do, I have said it to many friends and relatives. It is self-defeating to give in, especially before all the cards have been dealt. Your warm thoughts are appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Best wishes. I will certainly pray that you do not have breast cancer. Please know I'll be thinking of you and sending good thoughts and wishes your way.







You may also be able to post something asking women on the other boards to take a look here. The Meeting Place is constantly getting replies, where here is not as frequented. Maybe you could post over there something like "Ladies...please see my question on the Women's Issues". There are a lot of women over there and perhaps someone can give you advice who have also had calcifications.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

My prayers will be with you!!!!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Linda, I am so sorry to hear this. I am praying that you do not have breast cancer...let's hope the results show that you do not have cancer...







They have made great strides with this disease if you do have it... I am thinking about you...


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Linda, try not to get too upset at this point(easy for me to say). I had to have a mammogram and breast ultrasound done a few years back(I'm 42) because I have a green discharge that they can't explain. The surgeon decided not to do a biopsy at this point as all the cysts(and there are quite a few) appear to be quite small right now. My doctor examines me regularly and so far nothing is going on. I too have a history of breast cancer, so it worries me. My prayers are with you, I hope they turn up with nothing.


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I'll keep you in my prayers too. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Also sending good thoughts and wishes your way!


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Linda, I am 46. Mom had breat cancer twice and she is 82. I don't know if that helps you any but I was remember when she had hers. Good thing you are having it checked. She had to beg the doctor to do something the second time. She has been cancer free for yrs. There is hope.Keep us posted. Hugs, Polly


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Linda- I hope everything turns out all right for you. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. I'm not sure if she has a website but there is a great book called The Breast Book, I believe, by Dr Susan Love. Its very informative and comforting too, they might have it at your local library. I beleive it explains about the proceedure you are referring to. Sending you only good thoughts


----------



## Locky (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks all for your support and hugs. Hard to believe people you don't even know can make one tear up with their warm thoughts. Guess it's because I haven't told anyone about this (except my husband). Don't want to alarm anyone before I know what we are facing. Found out yesterday I go for my mammotone (bilateral) on July 9 so I will post again when I get the results. Stress sure makes that old IBS-D kick in (lol). Glad I learned so many stress relieving techniques from this board.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Linda, I will be thinking of you on July 9th. I can imagine how you are feeling, as if having IBS isn't enough to cope with. Do hope you get good news, keep us posted....


----------



## Cindy Pooh (Sep 3, 1999)

Linda my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Love, Prayers and Hugs to you Linda.







Keep us posted.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Linda,I'm sorry to hear you may be facing this, but all may turn out just fine.My sister just had a second biopsy done today because she had suspicious microcalcifications and it turned out to be ductal carcinoma in situ.At least they think it's in situ and just starting.The biopsy she had today was one where they inserted a piece of wire into her breast to mark the spot where the cells were originally removed, and then the surgeon took out tissue, 2 inches in diameter, around the area.She will get her results next week.The thing is.. if they catch it early, and in the very beginning stages, then your prognosis will be excellent.Of course I pray it is benign, but remember, cancer is NOT a death sentence and either way, you'll be just fine.Keep us posted(((hugs)))Jeanne


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

(((Linda))) I hope everything turns out good, wishing you the best.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

How did your testing go? I hope everything is well and that you get some good news.


----------



## Locky (Apr 16, 2003)

Thank you all for your support. Unfortunately the two biopsies both came back malignant. I go see a surgeon today and together we will decide what to do. Stress sure makes that IBD kick in. Bless you all for your kind words and thoughts.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear that Linda, but the good news is, they found it and they can get rid of it.Did they say if it was "in situ" or not ?You'll be in my prayers.There is an extremely high cure rate , especially if it is caught early.Jeanne


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Linda, sorry to hear about your news. I wish you a speedy recovery, please keep us posted!!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Linda, I'm sorry to hear about your news too. Alot of women beat breast cancer so try to think positive. It sounds like they caught it early, and that is good. I'll be thinking about you and wishing for a quick and smooth recovery.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

(((((







Linda1949







)))))


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

So sorry to hear this news Linda. My friend is going through the same thing. So many women seem to be getting breast cancer, or maybe they are just finding it sooner with mammograms. I can imagine how scary this is for you and of course this won't help your IBD. Do stay positive though. Two ladies at work have both had breast cancer and are now both clear after treatment. Good luck, keep us posted......


----------



## BobbieC (Aug 12, 2001)

Linda,I'm so sorry to hear your news.Please stay positive........I know this is scary,but there is a high cure rate now especially if caught early.Good thoughts and prayers coming your way







Bobbie


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Linda. Big hugs and prayers and being sent your way. May God bless you and keep you in His care.Softy


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I'm so sorry your news was bad Linda. I've been praying for you and will continue to do so... I hope you have support of family and friends to help you through this rough time...


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Praying for you Linda







. Please let us know how you are doing.


----------

